# Gravel Cleaning with Alligator



## springhead (Sep 2, 2011)

It's hard to find sand here near Scranton Pa. So I cleaned these two with some fine gravel from the driveway and dish soap. It worked pretty well. The Smuck & Co. had a lot of black inside.


----------



## springhead (Sep 2, 2011)

and... I dusted off the Venetian glass alligator bottle. They put some horrible wine in some wicked cool bottles!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 2, 2011)

> some fine gravel


 Hey Spring,
 The bottles look good but be careful, fine gravel will leave fine scratches. Cut copper wire is better. Cool alligator!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice lookin' blobs! I especially like that Red Bank one. I'm pretty sure you can buy sand from a lot of stores, though... Hardware stores maybe?


----------



## springhead (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll try to find a playground... with a sandbox... heh...

 Thanks for the tips.


----------



## carobran (Sep 2, 2011)

i usually use fine gravel mixed with a few bb's,if the mouthes big enough,i get a piece of kintchen sponge and tape it to a slightly curved stick and scrub the inside good[]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 2, 2011)

Just buy yourself a bag of aquarium gravel. Its made from resin and cleans bottles with no side affects. Last just about for ever too. I've been using it for decades.


----------

